# supplements that helped me....worth a shot



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

I recently bought a GABA amino acid supplement and a b vitamen complex and i feel like its helped me alot towards recovering. Everyone here as a different case but there was a thread i bumped earlier that showed how DP/DR effects the brain in certain areas and lacking in certain chemicals.

Anyway, i just thought i'd share it with you guys. Its worth a shot for you and its relatively cheap at GNC.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

vit b shots have helped me dramatically with derealization and blurred vision


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Success with supplements seems very variable, l-tyrosine helps me but not most people. I also have a big problem with supplements or herbs working in the beginning and then stopping. Taurine was very good at calming me down in the beginning, now it does nothing for me.


----------



## newby (Jan 19, 2009)

i find with lots of things they work first and then stop working.... do you think that is becAUSE we tolerate them or do you think its a psychological thing....


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I find L-tyrosine helps me, I take Biothyro. I also have hypothyroidism, which I believe is caused by the DP, since cannabinoid receptors are in the hypothalamus, which is where my pituitary is, which acts on my thyroid and metabolism. I lost all my energy after I smoked that joint and got DP, then got my TSH tested and it was high. Anyway, I take GABA Relaxer, by Country Life Products, and it really helps. It's a combo of some vits. and GABA. I sleep like a baby, at the right dose that my brain needs, when I take just a few powder grams from crushing the pills. There is a "sweet spot," for me, when it comes to dosage of any drugs or supplements.


----------

